# Campground info please



## i'm n rut (Oct 24, 2011)

Wife and I are planning on taking our two boys tent camping for there first time this summer. We are planning on going near the Pentwater area and then to Sleep Bear Sand Dunes area. I did some research on the internet and had some campgrounds picked out. I just want some of your input on two things. #1 how clean are the bathrooms and shower areas? (very important to the my wife. She's not much of a camper) and #2 is it kid freindly? I have a 4 and a 6 year old and I don't want it to be a "party" campground, Thats why I am staying away from the Silver Lake area. I heard that some of those campgrounds can get pretty crazy. We are also looking for a less busy campground too. It seem like the state park campgrounds are usually pretty packed. The campgrounds we are trying to get information about are Timberline campground and Betsie river campground near the pentwater area and Hill and Hollow campground near Sleeping Bear. Thank you in advance for the information.


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

i'm n rut said:


> Wife and I are planning on taking our two boys tent camping for there first time this summer. We are planning on going near the Pentwater area and then to Sleep Bear Sand Dunes area. I did some research on the internet and had some campgrounds picked out. I just want some of your input on two things. #1 how clean are the bathrooms and shower areas? (very important to the my wife. She's not much of a camper) and #2 is it kid freindly? I have a 4 and a 6 year old and I don't want it to be a "party" campground, Thats why I am staying away from the Silver Lake area. I heard that some of those campgrounds can get pretty crazy. We are also looking for a less busy campground too. It seem like the state park campgrounds are usually pretty packed. The campgrounds we are trying to get information about are Timberline campground and Betsie river campground near the pentwater area and Hill and Hollow campground near Sleeping Bear. Thank you in advance for the information.



Hope you get a good week. That part of Michigan is beautiful. I'm familiar with the State Parks only so can't speak to any private ones. I'll address the restrooms first.......if you can get in right after cleaning, they are OK. Nothing special however. I have stayed at the National Park, Sleeping Bear Dunes, and I must say, their restrooms were pretty nice.

I've never stayed at Pentwater State Park, I think it is actually called Mears State Park, but one of my fishing partners has been doing family camping excursions there for years. Easy walk into Pentwater if your so inclined for lunch or supplies etc. They love it, I think their group is probably up to around 5 to 7 units spread out of a couple weeks every summer.

Another kid friendly option is Ludington State Park. We have camped at the Hamlin Lake section. Its a bit crowded but is a beautiful place. The river goes all the way out to Lake Michigan. Lots of family tubing/memories made there.

Then as mentioned earlier, I have stayed at the National Park, Sleeping Bear Dunes. Pretty nice. 

We have not had any problems with partiers, so am hoping if you take your family you won't either. 

For the three I have mentioned, make reservations early, during the prime part of the season they fill fast.

Have fun making memories.

Paul C.


----------



## BGBowler (Jan 11, 2014)

We have stayed at Hill and Hollow near Pentwater, and it is very nice. The bathrooms and showers are extremely clean, and the campground is well designed and well maintained. Overall, this is an excellent campground for the family. My kids loved the pool and AJ's (mini-golf, game room, and ice cream), and I enjoyed staying at a campground with some trees and some space between the campsites. We will certainly be going back again this summer.


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

http://www.lakeviewcampsite.com/content/campsite_map

Private campground, quiet and quaint.

We stayed on site 9, very roomy and all grass. On a bluff over the North arm of Hamlin Lake but trees blocked view.

Showers were so-so but adequate.......

Ludington State Park was way too crowded for my liking.......campers on top of other campers.


----------



## i'm n rut (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies. Glad to hear good things about Hill and Hollow. I will check on the Lake Veiw campground too. I like the state park campground but they seem really busy all the time even on the weekdays so I try to avoid those if possible. I will also check on the Sleeping Bears campground too.Thanks again.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

i'm n rut said:


> Wife and I are planning on taking our two boys tent camping for there first time this summer. We are planning on going near the Pentwater area and then to Sleep Bear Sand Dunes area. I did some research on the internet and had some campgrounds picked out. I just want some of your input on two things. #1 how clean are the bathrooms and shower areas? (very important to the my wife. She's not much of a camper) and #2 is it kid freindly? I have a 4 and a 6 year old and I don't want it to be a "party" campground, Thats why I am staying away from the Silver Lake area. I heard that some of those campgrounds can get pretty crazy. We are also looking for a less busy campground too. It seem like the state park campgrounds are usually pretty packed. The campgrounds we are trying to get information about are Timberline campground and Betsie river campground near the pentwater area and Hill and Hollow campground near Sleeping Bear. Thank you in advance for the information.


I think you have the campground locations reversed. Hill and Hollow is north of PH2O. Should be a good place to go.


----------



## i'm n rut (Oct 24, 2011)

multibeard said:


> I think you have the campground locations reversed. Hill and Hollow is north of PH2O. Should be a good place to go.


 
Whoops! Yea you are right. I got the location switched around.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Wait till you get old and see how bad that kinda stuff gets


----------



## Barothy (Jan 17, 2007)

Another campground that's not too busy between Ludington and Manistee is the Lake Michigan Recreation Area.

Here: http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/hmnf/recarea/?recid=18902


----------



## jathward (Jul 31, 2011)

My uncle owns Timberline and its very family friendly.The restrooms are clean as well as the showers and pool area.If your tent camping I'd call a head of time.also they have a large play area for the children ...Hope this helps....


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

